# Interval International membership deal



## roach (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone seen any deals lately on joining or renewing membership in II?  I heard there was a 3 years for $99 deal and a 2 for 1 deal.  Is there any truth to this?  Feel free to PM me a code if you have one.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 20, 2012)

$89 for 2 years is pretty regularly given out for new members. I have yet to be able to extend at a discount other than the standard discount given at II site for extensions.


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 20, 2012)

Most membership deals are resort or system specific.  For example, I don't recall anyone ever getting a discount for a Marriott interest.  However, discounts for Worldmark are almost always being offered.


----------



## pacman (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got a 2 for 1 deal $89.
pm me if you want more info

pacman


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Even some of the resort specific specials that I have seen in the last couple of years have been for new members or members who have let their membership lapse, not for renewals.


----------



## channimal (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone have a link to their page that actually shows their membership packages?  I'm not finding any real info on their website: http://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/home .. or at least something that shows costs and levels.


----------



## roach (Jun 20, 2012)

*II Fees*

Thanks for the responses so far.  Here is the information that II sent me 2 months ago about fees.  Similar info is also on TUG > Exchanging > Sticky-Exchange Company Information > II Information or here http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74057 since I am not adept at linking threads.

Below we have included a list of the Membership/Exchange fees offered by
Interval International. Please note that all fees are subject to change.

Basic Membership (Required)
1YR = $ 89.00
2YR = $178.00
3YR = $227.00
5YR = $356.00

Gold Membership (Optional)
1YR = $ 59.00
2YR = $118.00
3YR = $149.00
5YR = $236.00

Platinum Membership (Optional)
1YR = $129.00
2YR = $258.00
3YR = $329.00
5YR = $516.00 

"COMBO RENEWALS US/CANADA/CARIBBEAN" 
BASIC + GOLD
 1YR = $148.00      2YR = $296.00    
3YR = $376.00      5YR = $592.00  

BASIC + PLATINUM
1YR = $218.00      2YR = $436.00
3YR = $556.00      5YR = $872.00

Domestic Exchange Fee = $149.00 (online) and $169.00 (through our call 
center)
International Exchange Fee = $154.00 (online) and $174.00 (through our 
call center)
Travel Insurance Premium (Optional) = $66.00
Guest Certificate = $49.00

Mark


----------



## kenie (Jun 20, 2012)

I recently received a renewal offer of 3 years for $99 or 5 years for $219.
I added my new Royal Sands week to my II account and they let me extend for the 3 years and waive the $39 fee to add the new week. Smoking deal...
I've used these 3 year offers twice now.

If anyone wants to try the code go ahead.  SPC351X
This might be related to my Fairmont weeks, but it's worth a try.

I usually receive this offer at least once a year.


----------



## clivemark (Jun 23, 2012)

*Gold to Platinum*

May I ask a question?

I have a Gold II membership and offered an upgrade to Platinum.

Is it worth it? Does Platinum sit on top of Gold or Gold is not needed (in that case a refund for Gold?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 23, 2012)

clivemark said:


> May I ask a question?
> 
> I have a Gold II membership and offered an upgrade to Platinum.
> 
> ...




Most people don't think any II membership other than the regular membership is worth the upgrade price.  Unless you do alot of exchanging or "get a ways" The regular membership is likely to be the best value.


----------



## clivemark (Jun 23, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Most people don't think any II membership other than the regular membership is worth the upgrade price.  Unless you do alot of exchanging or "get a ways" The regular membership is likely to be the best value.



Thanks Bill for your response.

I must say I do mostly exchanges (a little 'get a way'). In that case, more likely to benefit...

Anyone knows about Gold to Platinum upgrade would result in my Gold being refunded? I guess I'd better ask II themselves but just in case they do not tell me the truth!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 24, 2012)

I was only required to pay the incremental difference between my regular membership and Platinum. It seems logical to me that it would work the same going from gold to platinum.

elaine


----------



## clivemark (Jun 25, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I was only required to pay the incremental difference between my regular membership and Platinum. It seems logical to me that it would work the same going from gold to platinum.
> 
> elaine



Thanks Elaine for this... much appreciated.


----------



## vmk75 (Jul 1, 2012)

*More info*

I was hoping to get info on how you got this deal. 
Thanks,
Vince



pacman said:


> I just got a 2 for 1 deal $89.
> pm me if you want more info
> 
> pacman


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone had a new 2 for 1 code ? 

Thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't seen a 2 for 1 deal for awhile now. Not since DRI bought out Sunterra. The 2 for 1 deals we had received had been tied to our DRI ownership.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 28, 2012)

That's not good...


----------

